# is everyone buisy ?



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

was just wondering if everyones shop is buisy ? mine is alot of saws , have also sold alot of new saws this year also , was just wondering if the new pellit stoves were going to have an effect on the saw buisness i dont think so ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just stopped in to my shop to wish the guys a Happy Holiday and found they are swamped with snow blowers. Where they normally have 5 guys working on them this time of year they now have 10 working 10 hours a day. Saws seem about normal, maybe 10 a day.


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Hellow Scrench. In My Opinion I Dont Think Pellit Stoves Will Have Much Effect On Saws.there Way To Expensive. Talk About Price Gouging.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

man i agree on the Price Gouging.,,, i am seeing alot of people throw down like 12 1300 bucks on them then cant get pellits for them , we are selling a ton for 160.00 and cant keep them sounds like an expensive toy to me


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Man I wish I could by my pellets for $ 160.00/Ton....They are around $225.00/ton in PA. I use about a bag a day to heat all downstairs of my house. Love the stove, course when I bought mine the pellets were much cheaper then.

Tony


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You all need a corn stove  Fuel costs are about 1/3 that of pellet stoves.


----------

